# Crystal Eye Tear Stain Remover



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? I got it at petco. I also read the reviews and said it works?










<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It didn't work for Laurel. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Didn't work for Mia either. I switched to Fresh Eyes as an eyewash and contact lens solution to wipe her face with a bit more result.*


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

didn't work for Elizabeth :/ made stains lighter if leave it on but not completely removes coloring


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn't work on Juliet either


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Didn't work for me.


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

didnt work for me either! It leaves tucky's face all sticky


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Have you tried Thomas labs eye stain? It's a probiotic that you sprinkle on their food daily. Mine have had no tear staining at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Lilly_Toby said:


> Have you tried Thomas labs eye stain? It's a probiotic that you sprinkle on their food daily. Mine have had no tear staining at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where can I purchase that? 


<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Just looked it up and its much cheaper than Angel Eyes. How long before you noticed a difference??*


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

It worked a little bit for Sushi. It knocks the stains down but doesn't get rid of them completely. I'm now a true believer in the #1 Systems Whitening Gel. It is A-MAZ-ING on Sushi's stains. They are all but gone now!


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

You can order it from the Thomas labs website. I like it because its antibiotic and chemical free. I've been using it since I got them as babies from the breeder. They came to me tear stain free and this has kept them from developing stains.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....=34417772563&gclid=CMm1oayc1bcCFY-Y4Aod9xQAWQ


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, I use distilled water. If they are eating a high quality food then they are getting adequate minerals. Also make sure chewies and treats are all natural with no dyes. It really will eliminate staining if you follow all of these steps! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy+Dukes-mom-Bj (Jun 4, 2013)

We bought it for D&D and I only used it twice. The fumes were so strong that it irritated their noses and i had to wash their faces three times to get the smell off. The stains did get lighter but for me it wasn't worth it. I got Angel Eyes and although they tell you a couple Weeks...the smell from the bacteria was gone and the stains stopped in just a couple days! They love the taste. Totally worth it.


----------

